# Osage Eye Candy



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Another Osage Orange slice slingshot. Rayshot's favorite with a tru-oil finish. In pics 3 & 4 you can get an idea of the color changing effect in the wood. They are pics of the same side from different angles.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice grain ... beautiful finish!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Whoa, that's the good stuff!!
Do you cut it with a bandsaw?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> Whoa, that's the good stuff!!
> Do you cut it with a bandsaw?


No, my bandsaw is to small for the forks I've been cutting. I'm using a long blade in a sawzall. It takes some time but I had the saw already and it's definitly worth it.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice Beanflip


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice, great work


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Osage is my favorite! Great work. Very nice shooter


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Stunning! Thanks for showing how you cut that down! I have a few big sumac forks ill have to try that with


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Man..what a beauty!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweeeeet!!! Very nice, Beano!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Super work fella well made ATB Phil.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Love those sliced sling shots!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bean you are a shooter making machine :king: it rhymes


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude, you are a freak!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

GOT to Love It!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Is there a template for this design and also great work beanflip


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh yeah! You catched thw right part of the fork on this one! Sweet sweet grain!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful grains. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Osage is awesome wood for slingshots-for anything for that matter. Great job Mike. I especially love the way it finishes up-very smooth almost like glass!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Stellar grain on that one, brother...top-shelf!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Saweet!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so nice the grain just wow
Cheers


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice finish! It really shows off the grain.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

gooood!

jazz


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dang that's purdy!!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I keep coming back to this one a lot. That wood is just awesome. Really great work.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

That osage is something else! And it looks like that was one heck of a fork when you started on it.. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------

